# Finally found mushrooms.



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

De-wally's is what we call them in Cherokee! 

It's hard to beat the crowd out in the woods to find any, but I managed to find a total of 17 altogether. Went out twice in order to get that many! 

Don't sound like much, but when I was frying them up I was reminded that only my oldest daughter and I are the only one's that like to eat them. :goodjob: That was more for me to eat! They were yummy!


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

do you have pictures, i googled but couldn't find them... bonne appetite as we say in quebecer


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Nope! Dont have pictures. I've tried learning how to post pictures several times and have never achieved that process yet!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

HT has a Manage Attachments option (below Options under this box on the left). You click on Manage Attachments, then can upload from your computer now.

What kind of mushrooms did you find? If we aren't after Morels, we pick other varieties in the Fall (Chanterelles, Lobsters, Oysters, Shrimp, Shaggy Mane, etc...).


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

hoping for a good crop of morels this year we have had the rain , now we need to warm up a bit they usually start coming up in early may but likly to be a few weeks late with as cold as it has been. 
they are still snow covered in the northern half of the state , we are still freezing every few nights in the southern half we had snow Monday morning but it melted when the sun came up


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

lorichristie said:


> HT has a Manage Attachments option (below Options under this box on the left). You click on Manage Attachments, then can upload from your computer now.
> 
> What kind of mushrooms did you find? If we aren't after Morels, we pick other varieties in the Fall (Chanterelles, Lobsters, Oysters, Shrimp, Shaggy Mane, etc...).


Sorry, been too busy to visit lately. Morrals is what I found and I didn't take a picture of them. Heck I don't even own a camera anymore. When my wife and I divorced a year ago, she took the camera with her and my cell phone doesn't have camera on it either. Too broke to get a better cell phone. 

I need a better PC, cell phone, and a camera!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Sorry, been too busy to visit lately. Morrals is what I found and I didn't take a picture of them. Heck I don't even own a camera anymore. When my wife and I divorced a year ago, she took the camera with her and my cell phone doesn't have camera on it either. Too broke to get a better cell phone.
> 
> I need a better PC, cell phone, and a camera!


Sorry to hear about your divorce. I hope you can get those things replaced soon.

I can recommend a great little camera. I got a Casio Exilim from Amazon, was listed as used, but just the box was opened, and the camera was unused and in perfect condition ($54). Also, it is a 12.1mp, takes good pictures!


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

Found these this week.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 8, 2006)

there up good in southeast ohio,Ive had one skilletfull so far[morels]and hoping for a couple more messes


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

nothing here yet , just got warm temps this week , woods were totally brown , was out by the Mississippi this week Near Prairie DuCheine between Monday and today the flooded trees down in the lowlands really greened up , but the hills are still brown

but now there talking possible snow by the weekend , norther Wis was getting 3 inches today of snow


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

where would a fella start to look?


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

heavy rains this week up in the northland. After the long winter with the big lakes just iceing out now, it's amazingly greening up very fast on the ground and in the woods. I'm suspecting if it warms up and we have warmish nights, after a week or so it will be time to see if any morels are in the making.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Good work. You are a fun gi.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Our weather has been so strange this spring. Only the little brown ones have shown up.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

We find them under conifers here in our part of Idaho. They are usually along the edges of the trees (like the drip line). They also seem to prefer disturbed soil and recently burned areas. 

Most people seem to suggest collecting them in net bags (something about the spores) and I've recently heard someone claim if you cut them just above the soil line they regenerate very quickly. 

We string ours with a needle and thread and hang them to dry. When you rehydrate them, it's hard to tell from fresh.


----------



## Bearsfan (Jun 21, 2012)

We picked 15 lbs of morels over the weekend, they were in different areas than what we are used to, big patches were under spruce and tag alder. Generally old doug fir stumps and recent logged out areas have been good. Not so much this year. They are selling for $6 / pound for naturals and $8 / pound for burned, doesn't that sound low?


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I did not find any this year. I admit that I did not try hard. I am now looking for truffles. I am having just as much luck, but I am trying harder.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Morels are about prime (1st week June) in the northland. Most I am finding are where the ground is warmer mostly around the base of poplars that are ringed with heavy moss.
The leaf litter is particularly thick this season, compared to last year, thus making the smaller morels more difficult to see the tips poking up. 
Also, have found a variation is sizes so far. An unusually large one that aren't that commonly found up here was 6.5 inches and quite thick. They are ALL excellent eating shrooms and it's an above average year getting them.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

All that I've found is 2 false morels in 2-3 hours of hunting. A friend has been finding them in 20-30 year old aspen.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> got nuttin


They are late this year. Picked about 15 pounds of oysters since last sunday.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Friend and I went to my honey hole today and didn't find a one, but we did get a consolation prize, 20 pounds of oysters. Looks like I'm making more dried and pickled shrooms tonight.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Doing well on morels. I bet we've found, eaten and dried over 10 pounds or so. I made pecan-stuffed morels for dinner the other night.


----------

